# If I pick up an old DirecTivo...



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

1) Can I activate that receiver as owned? I would assume so, since DirecTV no longer sells these, but I want to make sure before I do it.

2) Can I deactivate my R15, activate the old DirecTivo, and use the same access card from the R15? 

3) Will this be OK as far as my current 2 year commitment that I started in February (when I got the R15 to begin with)?

The last two questions are why I posted this here rather than the Tivo Forum...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

1) Yes, you would activate it as owned
2) Yes and No, you won't know till you try... You need DirecTV's help to do it. If it doesn't work, they will send you a new card.
3) Commitments are tied to your SERVICE, not what hardware you have


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks Earl!


----------



## xtoyz (Apr 13, 2006)

The R15 ID card will work in the R10, but the card in the R10 will NOT work in the R15.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

xtoyz said:


> The R15 ID card will work in the R10, but the card in the R10 will NOT work in the R15.


It's not the R10 I'm looking at...


----------



## xtoyz (Apr 13, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> It's not the R10 I'm looking at...


The answer is still the same. You cannot use the tivo card in the R15. The R15 requires a card with 0017 or higher as the first four digits.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

xtoyz said:


> The answer is still the same. You cannot use the tivo card in the R15. The R15 requires a card with 0017 or higher as the first four digits.


Hmm... that is an intresting bit I didn't know...

Cool... I guess it makes sense....

Either way, if you need a card... contact DirecTV... they will send you one.
The question is, will it be $20 or will it be $0


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Hmm...I need to check the classifieds here...maybe some of these people who say they like the R15 better than their DTivo will let one go for cheap....?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Soon I should have a few more DTivos available for "Cheap"


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a Philips 704 that I would trade for someones R-15.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Soon I should have a few more DTivos available for "Cheap"


Just PM me when you want to offload them. Shipping is on me and I'll happliy pay you a fair price. I still have patience for my de-act'd R15, but the DTiVo's are _classic._

I just hope you have not "mucked" with them too much .


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Actually I "mucked" them up, but then returned them to the original state:

Right now in the closet I have:

DSR704- with Original drive... It was working fine when I shut it down.
(2) HDVR2- with I think the original drives, but they have been there so long I don't remember what condition they are in.

By years end I should have:
1 - DSR704 - with 120gb drive
1 - R10 - with 160gb drive
1 - HR10-250 - with OEM drive

Ready to go out the door.

Also, I may have 3 more in a few weeks, when I begin to process my Dad's affairs...  (I hooked him up with DTivos in every room...)

If anyone is intrested, I do have an H20 (non-dvr) sitting in a box unused...


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Any of the three would be fine by me...(especially the HR10-250). HD is not a huge priority, but a "want" that would be nice to satisfy. SD is perfectly fine too.

My heartfelt regrets of the necessity of you having to process your Dad's affairs. Way too young from the picture of him posted previously .

Whichever you would want to part with will have a "good home," and a fair price paid.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Anyone have any screenshots of the guide on a DirecTivo? Also, is it possible to get HMC working on these? I've read about hacks that supposedly enable it, but I'm curious as to whether anyone else has actually gotten it working so that you can share recordings between units...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Take a look at www.tivocommunity.com

The GUIDE looks exactly like the TiVo guide (minutes the TV Guide logo)

HMC... yes and no, there are "pieces" you can get to work on most of the models... The R10 is one of those models that you "can't" get any of it to work (unless you change a chip on the motherboard)

Over at www.tivocommunity.com, do a search for ZIPPER


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

It isn't an R10 that I'm looking at, it's one of the older Hughes models...


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

I've used R15 cards in Phillips DSR7000's no problems here. Even if you use an old card or old receiver, tell them it's YOUR old receiver, they sometimes make you BUY a new card if you say it's from someone else.


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> It isn't an R10 that I'm looking at, it's one of the older Hughes models...


The Hughes DVR40? I have one. I'm the only person who has used it. In original box with remote and power. It even has a card in it. PM me if you are interested. Not hacked or fooled around with. Original everything and works great. If you need cables I can go through my cable box and find them.


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 1, 2006)

eBay sellers of refurbed DVR40's tend to throw the card in for free or $5. DirecTV will try to screw you for $20 for a new card if your old one won't work.


----------

